# Britemax #4



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

*The Product:*
Britemax #4 Black Max Ultra Fine Polishing Glaze
... part of the Britemax Professional Vehicle Finishing System










Image Source: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax4.jpg

*Price Point:*
£13.95 for 16 fl oz bottle

*Tested On:*
1992 SAAB 900 Convertible - Single Stage Black

*Manufacturers Blurb:*
Formulated to quickly and easily remove stubborn fine polish lines and 
micro swirls left behind by more aggressive buffing compounds often 
noticed in direct sunlight. By polishing the finish with Black Max, the 
depth and brilliance of shine is dramatic even without a wax or sealer. 
Black Max is particularly effective on dark colors, multi-step pearl colors 
and paints with metal flake. Black Max will leave the painted or plastic 
surface ready to be sealed.

Source: http://www.britemax.com/blackmax.html

*Directions:*
Shake well before use. Clean and dry all surfaces. Black Max can be applied by hand or machine.

For hand use dispense a small amount to desired area and rub in a circular motion until product is almost dry. Buff dried residue off with a clean soft microfiber cloth.

For machine use dispense a small amount to desired surface and spread evenly in back and forth and up and down motion until the product is almost completely dry.

Remove dried residue with a soft microfiber cloth. For best results follow with Britemax #5 Extreme Elements.

Source: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_black_max_1.html

*Packaging:*
The product supplied was in a 30ml sample bottle. The retail product is pictured above and supplied in a tall, cylindrical plastic bottle with a flip top spout, a style popular with many manufacturers and so the bottle will fit in well, ergonomically with other products.

The label appears to be well designed and instructions are present on the back of the bottle.

*Product Appearance & Fragrance:*
The product is black in colour and of a pouring/squeezing consistency, although not running. The scent is superb - strong licquorice to match the colour and ever present throughout the use of the product.

The look and the scent make for a very pleasant experience and will sit in many Detailers' cupboards as one bottle that is constantly withdrawn for a crafty sniff 

*Cutting Power:*
The product is a fine polishing glaze and so has a very low cut.

In use, it was quite capable at seeing off wash induced swirling but did need two hits to accomplish when worked on a 3M blue finessing pad. Stepping up to a 3M yellow polishing pad improves the cutting power, but reduces the finessing capability. Finishing out with a finessing pad is most certainly the way to delivering a quite sublime depth into fine paintwork.

Using strong sunlight to show up fine wash induced swirling on otherwise well kept paint:








http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2678.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2679.jpg

One hit of the polish spreading at 1000 RPM, raising to around 1250 RPM for one pass before working through at 1400 RPM and dropping to 1100 RPM for two or three passes and then down to 1000 RPM for many passes until crystal clear.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2680.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2681.jpg

After a further hit of the polish, the panel was flawless:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2686.jpg

*Ease of use:*
One of the things that is very pleasing about this product is the ease of use - after spreading and working on a medium speed (say, 1250 RPM on a rotary), the product works out clear when run up to a full speed (around 1400 RPM on a rotary in my case) and so when the speed is brought down it is very apparent whether the correction has taken place and been effective.

From there, the operator has the choice to make a further hit or to continue to work the panel over and over burnishing in a quite astounding depth with an almost dry pad.

Furthermore, the product leave very little dusting and can be worked through to a crystal clear panel that requires little more than the lightest of wipes.

Humorously, while bringing the speed down I went over and over this area in the hope of removing what appeared to be a light scratch ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/britemax_4/DSCF2685_2_2.jpg

Oops! That is the reflection of a scratch in the plastic light above, making a perfect demonstration of the clarity that is introduced by this product and how clear the paintwork is left once the product is broken down.

The fact that the product works clear so readily might cause some confusion on the first go or will less experienced polishing machine operators. Following a couple of runs through, it is quite apparent how this product is to be used and the fact that it does work clear so readily is most certainly a bonus when finessing very fine paintwork.

*Versatility:*
The product is most versatile, able to be used effectively by hand, random orbital, dual-action and rotary polishing machines.

For Rotary use lowest speed 1000 RPM
For Orbital use lowest speed 1500 OPM
For Porter Cable use lowest speed #1.5 
For G220 & DAS-6 use lowest speed #1

http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/britemax_black_max_1.html

*Finish:*
The finish ... WOW!!! The finish! This is where I get to be quite lyrical.

When run on at a slow speed for many passes, I believe a quite sublime finish can be achieved that goes beyond empirical measurement and into the realm of the spiritual - I cannot rate this product more highly for the finish. It is a sheer pleasure to look at and actually a shame to wax afterwards!

I normally use the 3M Paint Rectification System and so finish out with 3M Ultrafina SE. I have used this product before and had reserved this product for finishing the very finest paintwork as an optional step between 3M Extra Fine and Ultrafina SE. In reality, the completely hologram-free, mile deep, shimmering wet finish negates any further finishing.

*Value:*
Priced above many polishes from popular manufacturers for a similar amount and getting towards the price for double the amount, at first glance this product might appear a little expensive. Well, so are Porsches and the value of the product is actually divorced from the price of the product.

I consider this to be the very best fine finessing polish/glaze I have ever used and so the value of the product far exceeds the price. Well worth it, in my opinion.

*Overall DW Rating: 95%*
What a shame that mathematically there cannot be a 110% since this product would get it!

Duly considered, I give this product 95% - I find the pleasure of ownership, pleasure of use, ease of use and the stunning finish to be unparalleled. The few percent that does not make it utterly perfect are down to how it can go clear so readily and perhaps fool an newcomer to the product into thinking it has broken down and finished when in fact it is exactly at this point that it should be worked on to generate that sublime finish.

















Thank you to Matt at i4detailing for providing the sample products. If you liked this review and would like to purchase this please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*Britmax #4 review (No.2)*

*Britemax #4 black max*










*The Product*: Britemax #4 Black Max ultra fine polishing glaze from Matt @ i4detailing

*Price Point*: £13.95 for 16 fl oz (US)

*Tested on*: silver Ford Focus

*Manufacturers 'Blurb'*: Black Max is formulated to quickly and easily remove stubborn fine polish lines and micro swirls left behind by more aggressive buffing compounds often noticed in direct sunlight. By polishing the finish with Black Max the depth and brillance of shine is dramatic even without a wax or sealant.

Black Max is particulary effective on dark coloured cars, multistep pearl colours and paints with metal flake. Black Max will leave the painted or plastic surface ready to be sealed.

*Instructions*:
Shake well before use. Clean and dry all surfaces. Black Max can be applied by hand or machine.

For hand use dispense a small amount to desired area and rub in a circular motion until product is almost dry. Buff dried residue off with a clean soft microfiber cloth.

For machine use dispense a small amount to desired surface and spread evenly in back and forth and up and down motion until the product is almost completely dry.

Remove dried residue with a soft microfiber cloth. For best results follow with Britemax #5 Extreme Elements.

Keep product from temperature extremes.

For Rotary use lowest speed 1000 rpm
For Orbital use lowest speed 1500 opm
For Porter Cable use lowest speed #1.5 
For G220 & DAS-6 use lowest speed #1

*Packaging*: Only a 30ml sample in this case. Full size as picture above.

*Product & Fragrance*: Product has a thick, gel like consistency and is a similar product to Poorboys Black Hole. No real fragrance is present.

*Cleaning Power*: The light abrassives and cleaners in Britemax #4 leave the paint feeling nice and smooth, ready for Britemax #5 sealant.

*Ease of use*: This is very easy to use - applied via foam applicator sparingly as a little goes a very long way. Making this product very good value for money. also buffs off very easily with a plush microfibre cloth.

*Finish*: Similar to Autoglym Super Resin Polish in that it can remove light swirls, leaving a very glossy finish behind - very hard to achieve on silver paint.




























*Durability*: N/A

*Value*: Very good as the 30ml sample ive used here has done two layers on the same car, still leaving around 20ml in the bottle. This is why ive given it the DW Value for money badge.

*Conclusions*: Overall, I really like this product - will be getting a full size bottle before long. It's ease of use, value for money and the results it gives (even on light colours) really do speak for themselves.

*USER OVERALL RATING: 90%*


----------

